# Ponies of Chincoteague Island Vacation



## Deschamps_Farm (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm interested in fulfilling a "Bucket List" item of my mother's and spreading some of her ashes there while visiting. Looking for input on planning this adventure from those who have experienced it. Will have DH & DD x 2 (5 & 2) and our pop up camper. The swim is on 7/27/2016. TIA!


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

Two items I know....pack lots of mosquito repellant and go to the fireman carnival. I'll have to ask family for more up to date info.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I used to go when I was a kid, my grandpop lived near there, my mother was in the movie "Misty of Chincoteague", but all that was a long time ago...


----------

